

Ask HN: how to get a list of domain names? - myhnaccount

I have an idea I want to explore about domain name patterns. How would one obtain or create a listing of all domain names taken/registered?
======
kevinwallace
If you register with Verisign, you can download the .com and .net zone files:
[http://www.verisigninc.com/en_US/products-and-
services/domai...](http://www.verisigninc.com/en_US/products-and-
services/domain-name-services/grow-your-domain-name-business/analyze/tld-zone-
access/index.xhtml)

~~~
ohashi
Zone files are definitely the way to go.

------
rawsyntax
I wrote a blog post about how to generate possible domain names and check if
they are registered. I generated 20k available domain names
[http://rawsyntax.com/post/4839370351/20337-available-
alliter...](http://rawsyntax.com/post/4839370351/20337-available-alliterative-
com-domain-names)

------
geon
I don't know about _all_ , but Alexa publishes a list of the top 1 million
domains: <http://s3.amazonaws.com/alexa-static/top-1m.csv.zip>

------
ollybee
You may find this interesting <http://www.nominet.org.uk/tech/hostcount/> It
doesn't have the data you need but the approach would be he same

------
puredemo
Would the pattern searches on <http://domainnamesoup.com> work for you?

------
bemmu
I've heard talk about downloading a zone file, but not sure what it looks like
/ how to actually get it.

